
Facebook outage continues for millions of users worldwide - samaysharma
https://www.newsday.com/business/facebook-instagram-outage-1.28506408
======
Fjolsvith
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/13/technology/facebook-
data-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/13/technology/facebook-data-deals-
investigation.html)

------
Fjolsvith
Rewriting the backend to stop feeding to the NSA?

Darpa>Lifelog termination date: Feb 4, 2004.

FB founding date: Feb 4, 2004.

